# ISPConfig Neuinstallation



## Dy0nisus (29. Okt. 2007)

Moin!

Ich mußte auf Grund eines gelangweilten Hackers leider mein produktives System neu aufsetzen. Das hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt. Debian 4.0 habe ich nach dem hier erhältlichen HowTo eingerichtet. 

Die ISPConfig - Daten habe ich mit Hilfe dieses Threads

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2717&highlight=moving

sichern können. Soweit so gut ... Reine HTML - Seiten liefert der Server wunderbar aus.

Aktuell 2 bekannte Probleme:

1. Folge des Angriffs war auch, dass admin - pw für ISPConfig ist weg
2. Es werden keine php - Seiten ausgeliefert
3. mysql wird nicht ausgeführt

Fehlermeldungen zu 2.

aus /var/log/apache2/error.log


```
[Mon Oct 29 09:37:15 2007] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
```
aus /var/www/web_xx/log/error.log


```
[Sun Oct 28 06:22:41 2007] [error] [client 66.249.65.52] PHP Warning:  Unknown(): Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php4/20050606+lfs/gd.so' - /usr/lib/php4/20050606+lfs/gd.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
```
Fehlermeldungen zu 3:


```
undefined function: mysql_connect() inundefined function: mysql_connect() in ...
```
hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## planet_fox (29. Okt. 2007)

ist Php eingeschaltet ?


```
cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf php4.conf
ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.load php4.load
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```


----------



## Dy0nisus (29. Okt. 2007)

jap:

auszug aus /etc/apache2/mods-enabled


```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 2007-10-29 09:35 php5.conf -> ../mods-available/php5.conf
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 2007-10-29 09:35 php5.load -> ../mods-available/php5.load
```


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Dy0nisus:


> 1. Folge des Angriffs war auch, dass admin - pw für ISPConfig ist weg


Wenn Du das mysql root passwort noch hast, kannst Du das admin Passwort für ISPConfig einfach neu setzen. Es steht in der Tabelle sys_user der ISPConfig Datenbank und ist per md5 verschlüsselt.



> ```
> [Mon Oct 29 09:37:15 2007] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
> ```
> aus /var/www/web_xx/log/error.log


Der Fehler ist unkritisch, da PHP trotzdem funktioniert. Wenn Du ihn loswerden möchtest, dann ändere den PHP-Typ in der datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php vom "both" zu "addtype".



> ```
> [Sun Oct 28 06:22:41 2007] [error] [client 66.249.65.52] PHP Warning:  Unknown(): Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php4/20050606+lfs/gd.so' - /usr/lib/php4/20050606+lfs/gd.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
> ```


Das GD Modul für PHP fehlt. Entweder, Du installierst es mit apt neu, oder aber Du entfernst GD aus der php.ini



> Fehlermeldungen zu 3:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Vermutlich ist das php4-mysql paket nicht installiert oder es wird nicht in der php.ini geladen.


----------



## Dy0nisus (29. Okt. 2007)

in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini ist auch extension=mysql.so geladen ...


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2007)

Die Fehlermeldungen oben beziehen sich aber auf php4 und nicht php5?? Zumindest wird versucht, das gd modul aus dem php4 Verzeichnis zu laden.


----------



## Dy0nisus (29. Okt. 2007)

das ist komisch! denn ich habe php5 installier und im apache geladen!


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2007)

Leg doch mal eine phpinfo Seite in einem web ab, und sieh Dir die Ausgabe an.


----------



## Dy0nisus (29. Okt. 2007)

soeben gemacht ... es ist php4 als cgi version ... aber warum zum geier? eigentlich hab ich alles wie im howto beschrieben installiert und demnacht sollte es ja php5 werden ... verstehe ich nicht so wirklich ...


----------



## Dy0nisus (29. Okt. 2007)

ich habe jetzt mal php4-mysql nachinstalliert ... und siehe da ... so einiges funktioniert jetzt ... aber einiges auch nicht ... bekomme nun viel:


```
[B]Warning[/B]: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource
```


----------



## Dy0nisus (30. Okt. 2007)

Habe nun noch so einiges ausprobiert und arbeite weiter mit php4. Aber die mysql - Fehler bekomme ich nicht weg. Ich finde den Fehler an der Server konfiguration nicht. Brauche dringend Hilfe


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Aktivier mal logging in Deiner MySQL Konfiguration (in der my.cnf Datei) und starte mysql neu. dann solltest etwas umfangreichere Fehlermeldungen im mysql log erhalten.


----------



## Dy0nisus (31. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Till,

lieben Dank für den Hinweis. Habe nun alle Fehler beseitigen können. 

Nur noch eine winzige Frage: das Admin PW sagtest Du ist md5 - verschlüsselt. Ich weiß, dass man mit md5sum die md5 Prüfsumme von Dateien kriegen kann. Aber wie ist es mit einem einzelnen Paswort?

viele grüße
Dennis


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2007)

Die MySQL Datnbank kann Passworte per MD5 verschlüsseln:

Beispiel:

UPDATE sys_user SET passwort = md5('geheim') WHERE username = 'admin';

würde das Passwort des Admin_users auf "geheim" setzen und per md5 verschlüsseln.


----------



## Dy0nisus (31. Okt. 2007)

Perfekt. Vielen Dank!


----------

